# Is solar power any good?



## GreenBuilder (Feb 28, 2005)

do they make inexpensive panels yet that can run like say all the lights in a house? Can you store enegery into a huge battery during the day to use at night?


----------



## StoneEtch (Mar 8, 2005)

A friend of mine has panels on his RV that run most everything during the day, He has several write ups I have to find it though. I would imagine if he could run a large RV off panels some sort of inexpensive or at least helpful home system could be setup.

Not sure about storaged energy, makes sense though. I wonder if they make super Deep cycle batteries like Optima makes only one that could take it constantly and surive.


----------



## homebuiler (Mar 13, 2005)

I used to work for BP Solar. They are headed in the right direction with using solar energy.

Lots of info on their website:

www.bpsolar.com


----------



## tamarep (Jan 3, 2006)

yes its really good especially when  your at a island where there is no source of electricity avail and its also environment friendly.


----------

